# Ready for SPRING??



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

It seams with the mild winter we are having customers are calling to get in for landscape design. Well my design team will not be in till mid March so I’m thinking of getting them in NOW...I hope this turns out to be a great year..


----------



## nickn (Feb 3, 2006)

Good to see ya over here,Always.
Yes,we're ready for spring.Never stopped actually.Lawn care and maintenance has been ongoing throughout the winter and tomorrow is our first install for the new year.
Good to see you also,Nightscapespaul.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words....I wish you and your business a great year.


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Being from Northwest Ohio, I never imagined landscaping in Jan. and Feb. but I guess if we cant push snow we might as well push dirt huh. Left a big project landscaping a whole subdivision this past fall thinking we were gonna have alot of work left over for spring doing the rough grade and then final grade and seeding in the spring. Well we have gotton all the rough grade taken care of on a 25 acre complex this winter even managed to put in 2 detention ponds. Never would of though we would be playing in the mud in the winter in Ohio but you do what you can. Myself is ready for one or the other, either let it get cold and snow or let it be spring so we can start doing the fun stuff. This 45 and rain stuff is getting old, personally I wouldnt mind spring coming. Probably the same with a bunch of other guys as well, hope everyone gets off to a good start this year


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have idiots asking about topsoil 3 weeks ago.


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

AG

I see you mentioned a design team, when you say that do you mean you have people that do nothing but design for you or do you sub that out to like a landscape architect or engineer for structural sort of things?


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

NasConst_land said:


> AG
> 
> I see you mentioned a design team, when you say that do you mean you have people that do nothing but design for you or do you sub that out to like a landscape architect or engineer for structural sort of things?



No..we design and install everything from plantings, brickwork, ponds, waterfalls and maintenance. Right now as of today we have 10 designs that NEED to get done and 9 of them are commercials, Last year at this time we had 1..So I made my calls and back to work for them for a little while anyways. We have one brick designer and one landscape plant, water feature designer. But they work together all the time to help each other out and get the job done. I will be hard for plant pricing because most of my nurseries are closed but we will get it done.. Crazy business we are in..:w00t:


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats cool, the only time we really ever get to design anything is with brick work. 90% of our landscapes come right off of plans and half the time they are horrible. Most of the landscapes we get are all out for bid by a general or site contractor so we bid to them, never have any say in the design. I wish they would let us design the stuff, theyd be better off. Last year we got a job and they called for yews.. 8 of them in a row.. in a 1 1/2 foot bed along a house. You can imagine what that will look like in 2 years. 

Design is something id like to do, i mean i went to school for it, but there just isnt a whole bunch of it around here. We get maybe 4 or 5 a year and thats it as far as planting. But i cant complain if some engineer wants yews that close to a house well.. if we got the contract he will have yews that close to the house. Lol


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

I hear you. Designing is very tough on us when we have to keep revising when we are ready to do the work so scheduling always get a little messed up, but we all get it done, But it’s all worth it when it’s a big ticket item..:thumbsup:


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

First day of SPRING...Have a great year everyone.... :clap:


----------



## start2finish (Mar 20, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> We have idiots asking about topsoil 3 weeks ago.


we have sold 50yards of topsoil already.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> I will be hard for plant pricing because most of my nurseries are closed but we will get it done..


What??

Whatsat?

Nurseries CLOSE?
Whoda thunk it!

Photo below: California in the dead of winter


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

CGofMP said:


> What??
> 
> Whatsat?
> 
> ...



LOL..... I just called three of our suppliers and they still don't have 2006 pricing.


----------

